# United Motorsport 2.5 High Flow Intake Manifolds Ready to ship at APTuning !!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Currently have 2 ready to ship out as of today with more ready by the end of the week. 

This manifold w/software has proven to make 40+ wheel horsepower on an otherwise stock car. It is an awesome piece of craftsmanship and a proven power added. By far the best bang for the buck on the 2.5L engine. 

These things sell as fast as they can be made so order yours today!!
$1295

Corresponding software upgrade retail- $399









*


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

it's so beautiful, i want one!!! unfortunately i won't have the fundage until next fall :facepalm:


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

holy cow


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Dyno chart showing comparison to stock car.

I suppose without trouble we could break 200whp going a bit past 7000rpm.












Basic Specs:
UM SRI
UM software
Stock exhaust
simple CAI.
93 octane pump gas



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Whi it is some great stuff, I'll wait for the market response to this mani. I gotta see who comes with what and how its going to be. 
Sowo isn't until the 21st of may, so I jave about month and a half to choose and install.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Fred, you would totally not be disappointed with this SRI. I'm certain you'd be heavily amp'd about it!

I like that you make sure to ask question's and do research, but this piece is proven! Rest assured it would be good addition to your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> Whi it is some great stuff, I'll wait for the market response to this mani. I gotta see who comes with what and how its going to be.
> Sowo isn't until the 21st of may, so I jave about month and a half to choose and install.


Im not sure what you mean? 

Are you wanting to see proof that the manifold makes the power?

There is a whole thread on this manifold and I believe there are 2-3 cars in there that have dyno proven the numbers

Actually you have posted in that thread numerous times havent you?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont doubt the manifold.
but among other things, i am an 2009 siemens.

and i'm still waiting to see what's going to be the market response.

hopefully other companies will see this as a cue to start making more stuff, maybe even better stuff to compete with this.

i saved a LOT for a turbo kit that i wont do (several reasons), so the money is making a BIG hole in my pocket. but i dont need the mani just yet.

again, i'm going to see what comes out, and hopefully around May i may buy a mani... or i could wait longer. dunno.

imaa wait and see.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

*2009 mkv*

I know this is discussed somewhere else amongst the other threads... Will your software work on on 2009 non maf mkvs?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ReinertAngle said:


> I know this is discussed somewhere else amongst the other threads... Will your software work on on 2009 non maf mkvs?


the only software for 09+ (siemens ECU) is Unitronic.

i already talked to them. They said that AT THE MOMENT, the best option they have is the stage 2 software. it isnt specific to the manifold, but it will accomodate and give some performance.

i am fairly sure that they are/will work on mani software, based on all the hype and on the performance results.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> the only software for 09+ (siemens ECU) is Unitronic.
> 
> i already talked to them. They said that AT THE MOMENT, the best option they have is the stage 2 software. it isnt specific to the manifold, but it will accomodate and give some performance.
> 
> i am fairly sure that they are/will work on mani software, based on all the hype and on the performance results.


Actually if the software isnt specific to the manifold it may actually lose power

UM '09 software is in the works


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good to know..!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i say more or less this thing will probably make about 20 to 25 horsies. I highly doubt 40. That is my opinion.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> i say more or less this thing will probably make about 20 to 25 horsies. I highly doubt 40. That is my opinion.


what you mean?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Currently have 2 ready to ship out as of today with more ready by the end of the week.
> 
> This manifold w/software has proven to make 40+ wheel horsepower on an otherwise stock car. It is an awesome piece of craftsmanship and a proven power added. By far the best bang for the buck on the 2.5L engine.
> 
> These things sell as fast as they can be made so order yours today!!*


what if i wanted the fuel rail as well? just wondering.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> what you mean?


well, no way an intake manifold and a tune can increase horse power by as much as 40-not possible. I am being realistic. 
I used to own an E36 M3; even after installing headers, intake CAI, intake and exhaust cams, exhaust, throttle body, and software tune that car barely made 40 horses.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> well, no way an intake manifold and a tune can increase horse power by as much as 40-not possible. I am being realistic.
> I used to own an E36 M3; even after installing headers, intake CAI, intake and exhaust cams, exhaust, throttle body, and software tune that car barely made 40 horses.


funny thing is that i has. (not being sarcastic)


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

eatrach said:


> well, no way an intake manifold and a tune can increase horse power by as much as 40-not possible. I am being realistic.
> I used to own an E36 M3; even after installing headers, intake CAI, intake and exhaust cams, exhaust, throttle body, and software tune that car barely made 40 horses.


http://s529.photobucket.com/albums/dd338/tayl272/06 Rabbit build/?action=view&current=APDyno.jpg

Does this mean anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eatrach said:


> i say more or less this thing will probably make about 20 to 25 horsies. I highly doubt 40. That is my opinion.


Umm Yea it has already been proven on multiple cars. I think the lowest has actually been 44whp but I'm conservative so rate it at 40+


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> what if i wanted the fuel rail as well? just wondering.


I believe the rail is $150

If interested I can confirm that when you order the manifold


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

a7xogg said:


> http://s529.photobucket.com/albums/dd338/tayl272/06 Rabbit build/?action=view&current=APDyno.jpg
> 
> Does this mean anything?


yeah, i can see 190... there you go;
But, nontheless, that is impressive power from 2 items.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

eatrach said:


> yeah, i can see 190... there you go;
> But, nontheless, that is impressive power from 2 items.


Please stop trying to discredit this, and ask your self what a stock rabbit put's down, after that
look at the dyno again, and again, and then after that, grab a calculator!

Trying to act like the dyno graph posted proved your point. :screwy:

You are coming off like an argumentative child, either that or just plain jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eatrach said:


> yeah, i can see 190... there you go;
> But, nontheless, that is impressive power from 2 items.


Yea im not sure how to take that as i just realized there was a dyno graph even posted in this thread already before your post.

Do you have a 2.5? If so I'll gladly sell you a manifold, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

eatrach said:


> well, no way an intake manifold and a tune can increase horse power by as much as 40-not possible. I am being realistic.
> I used to own an E36 M3; even after installing headers, intake CAI, intake and exhaust cams, exhaust, throttle body, and software tune that car barely made 40 horses.


Using a US-spec S50 (1995 3.0L) or S52 (1996+ 3.2L) M3 engine doesn't support your arguement at all. First, these were engines made specifically by BMW Motorsport (that's what the "S" means-the basic version of BMW engines are designated "M") as highly developed and tuned powerplants for the M versions of the E36. Trying to extract more output from an M engine is a far more costly and involved process than slapping a few bolt-ons onto a volume production version of an engine. This manifold/software is designed for an understressed engine in a low state of tune. UM/APT has found the best non turbo way so far to uncork the potential of the 2.5

Second, getting more power from a US S50/S52 is even more difficult because these engines were (very,very) dumbed down versions compared to the home market and ROW M3s. Regardless of displacement, the US E36 M3s developed 240 hp. The ones sold in Germany (and the rest of the world) put out a bit over 280 hp from the 3 liter, and 316 hp for the 3.2. This wasn't due to a bigger catalyst or some similar impedement, it was because there were substantial differences throughout the engine, its electronics, and exhaust. As you found, adding a bunch of "tuner parts" to a US S50/S52 merely got it back to the output that was seen in a stock M3 outside of the US.

Also, you're comparing technologies that are over a decade apart in development. The ecu in an E36 could simply not have the architecture and tuning capacity to accomplish what Jeffrey has to make this manifold work.

It's nice to hear the '09 software is on the way; I'll be drooling until an '11+ version is available-I really want a 2.5 JSW with this manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Quality part and tune. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Fight nicely guys this isnt Mwerks lol

Hit up jeff(jefnes3) as he is also in CT maybe he can extract code from your ecu to get started on the new stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sold 1!!! get these before they are gone


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I love seeing people that don't have a clue to what's going on whine and moan it ain't so. They are either jealous or very unimformed idividuals. It was the same when Jeff did 2.5 software, then the turbo kits, now the SRI and supporting software. Some people wouldn't believe it if they were standing right there and saw it with thier own eyes. They would claim it was a trick to sell the product. As my uncle Fritz used to always say, Liars can figure, but figures don't lie.......


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

darkk said:


> I love seeing people that don't have a clue to what's going on whine and moan it ain't so. They are either jealous or very unimformed idividuals. It was the same when Jeff did 2.5 software, then the turbo kits, now the SRI and supporting software. Some people wouldn't believe it if they were standing right there and saw it with thier own eyes. They would claim it was a trick to sell the product. As my uncle Fritz used to always say, Liars can figure, but figures don't lie.......



The numbers are there. The support is there. Give it time.

I have not seen a vw cylinder head flow like this before. I've never seen a stock NA motor get 50hp at the crank from an SRI before either. I don't blame them for doubting. However, these guys seem to know what they're doing so we'll see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sold another.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Please stop trying to discredit this, and ask your self what a stock rabbit put's down, after that
> look at the dyno again, and again, and then after that, grab a calculator!
> 
> Trying to act like the dyno graph posted proved your point. :screwy:
> ...


i saw the dyno again; here, this is what i read; 93 oct (which we don't have in SoCAL), CAI, and software. The guy lives in CT. Apparently, maybe, the ambient temperature is much "COOLER" than Socal; I guarantee you that such numbers don't even come close in SoCal. You mean to tell me that a car in cooler weather is going to perform identical in much warmer, even hotter weather? 
I am being argumentative because i am being "realistic". Educate yourself about gasoline grade difference, and ambient temperature difference. :facepalm:
And where did you come off with jealousy? :screwy: 
Like I said before, nevertheless, 20 to 25 horsies are not bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

eatrach said:


> well, no way an intake manifold and a tune can increase horse power by as much as 40-not possible. I am being realistic.
> I used to own an E36 M3; even after installing headers, intake CAI, intake and exhaust cams, exhaust, throttle body, and software tune that car barely made 40 horses.



That's because the E36 M3's stock parts weren't designed around a 5500 rpm redline. They are miles better then the stock 2.5L parts. 

You can't compare a pinapple and a watermelon. 

(My summer DD is a modded e36, btw)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can't compare a pinapple and a watermelon.


Ya huh.... They are both delicious


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's because the E36 M3's stock parts weren't designed around a 5500 rpm redline. They are miles better then the stock 2.5L parts.
> 
> You can't compare a pinapple and a watermelon.
> 
> (My summer DD is a modded e36, btw)


pete! funny to see you here today...lol i just called you during noon. 
btw thanks foro the 5 mins!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Didnt really want to come in here a stir the pot but...

_(from another thread)_


eatrach said:


> You know, i am kind of interested in that UM intake manifold. Supposed to delivery serious power. But that is like 1300 dollars.






eatrach said:


> i saw the dyno again; here, this is what i read; 93 oct (which we don't have in SoCAL), CAI, and software. The guy lives in CT. Apparently, maybe, the ambient temperature is much "COOLER" than Socal; I guarantee you that such numbers don't even come close in SoCal. You mean to tell me that a car in cooler weather is going to perform identical in much warmer, even hotter weather?
> I am being argumentative because i am being "realistic". Educate yourself about gasoline grade difference, and ambient temperature difference. :facepalm:
> And where did you come off with jealousy? :screwy:
> Like I said before, nevertheless, 20 to 25 horsies are not bad.


Is the issue with you not being able to have 93 oct supposed to be APT or UM issue or the fact that you live in a warm climate? This doesnt discredit the product at all its all sated on the dyno sheet like you said so you as the educated consumer read it and now understand that also those conditions need to be taken in to consideration but to see that its wrong is just plain dumb. So in theory should I pissed if the original dyno was done in SO CAl and I installed it and had more hp then they claimed because of my ambient temp being lower that would be an outrage if that was the case! Want a refund immediately.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eatrach said:


> i saw the dyno again; here, this is what i read; 93 oct (which we don't have in SoCAL), CAI, and software. The guy lives in CT. Apparently, maybe, the ambient temperature is much "COOLER" than Socal; I guarantee you that such numbers don't even come close in SoCal. You mean to tell me that a car in cooler weather is going to perform identical in much warmer, even hotter weather?
> I am being argumentative because i am being "realistic". Educate yourself about gasoline grade difference, and ambient temperature difference. :facepalm:
> And where did you come off with jealousy? :screwy:
> Like I said before, nevertheless, 20 to 25 horsies are not bad.



You do realize dyno's do calculate for ambient changes to compensate for that and make numbers more linear no matter where it is

For example we have dyno'd in house at have also been 190+whp, octane will make some difference but it wont be 20whp on an NA car

If you are not interested in this part please refrain from posting here. There are other threads proving the power the manifold makes, please argue the facts there if thats what you wish to do


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.

talk about incredible


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i saw the dyno again; here, this is what i read; 93 oct (which we don't have in SoCAL), CAI, and software. The guy lives in CT. Apparently, maybe, the ambient temperature is much "COOLER" than Socal; I guarantee you that such numbers don't even come close in SoCal. You mean to tell me that a car in cooler weather is going to perform identical in much warmer, even hotter weather?
> I am being argumentative because i am being "realistic". Educate yourself about gasoline grade difference, and ambient temperature difference. :facepalm:
> And where did you come off with jealousy? :screwy:
> Like I said before, nevertheless, 20 to 25 horsies are not bad.


First of all, you have been posting your *"realistic"* opinion in this thread from the beginning, and you have made it perfectly clear that you question the product, even after the dyno graph. I'm sure you've seen the thread started by NLS, where they installed the UM manifold on a Rabbit, and then C2 made SRI software for the car, and the car put down *"realistic"* proven numbers with in the same ball park as UM, and APT have claimed since day one!

as far as jealousy, You almost seem to be butt hurt that other's are happy with this manifold, and I had no idea that you had posted this with-in the same time frame...



eatrach said:


> You know, i am kind of interested in that UM intake manifold. Supposed to delivery serious power. But that is like 1300 dollars.


Now that's *"realistic"* for ya! Just buy the manifold, or take your realistic opinion to another
thread, shhh start your own thread!!!! I never made a claim on the manifold that you can argue, I just questioned your motivation for stepping all over APT's thread with what seemed like arguing just for the sake of arguing!

Bye now!


----------



## BAD COMPANY (Aug 13, 2009)

That was some battle LOL!

Ok so forgive the simple minded question, I am currently running Uni Stage 2 software in my car (09 2.5) from my understanding the software is adaptive, that being said would I require to change my software to run this manifold to its true potential???

Uni Stage 2 is set up for cars that breath(i.e full exhaust and cold air) so Im just wondering if I buy the manifold will it basically be a plug and play? 

The manifold looks SICK by the way!
:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the mani will work on the uni stage 2. but it wont give its true potential.

hold on your pants, i think unitronic is comming with a file for manis soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BAD COMPANY said:


> That was some battle LOL!
> 
> Ok so forgive the simple minded question, I am currently running Uni Stage 2 software in my car (09 2.5) from my understanding the software is adaptive, that being said would I require to change my software to run this manifold to its true potential???
> 
> ...


You would still need the proper software to get the most out of this manifold. All wide band cars are "adaptive" but Im pretty sure its got no way to compensate for the manifold. 

If that was the case there would be no reason to flash the car in the first place as it would just adapt to make the most horsepower


----------



## BAD COMPANY (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds good, I guess I will just have to wait until 09+ mani software is avail.

Keep up the good work with the NA improvements and I'll def get one when the stars align LOL 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BAD COMPANY said:


> Sounds good, I guess I will just have to wait until 09+ mani software is avail.
> 
> Keep up the good work with the NA improvements and I'll def get one when the stars align LOL
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Should be very soon, I have 3 cars in line for tuning, that being one of them


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

For all you naysayers and doubters, heres alittle "real world" experience from myself. I had some kid in a newer Civic Si coupe thinkin he was gonna race me one day and lets just say he didnt realize what he was racing against. By the end of 2nd gear I was already pullin on him alittle and by the end of the 3rd, he was going nowhere. Keep in mind, this was also a modded Civic Si. A car that only a Gti could stand up against normaly and would spank our cars with regular mods. The other day I had some older guy in his Mercedes try and race me too and you wanna know what happend? I blew his doors in haha. Coulda been one of the 4 cyl. ones cause Im not sure what kind it was but it was pretty quick. You do the math and tell me how this was possible if my car isnt making how much power the dyno says. :beer: Cheers


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

tay272 said:


> For all you naysayers and doubters, heres alittle "real world" experience from myself. I had some kid in a newer Civic Si coupe thinkin he was gonna race me one day and lets just say he didnt realize what he was racing against. By the end of 2nd gear I was already pullin on him alittle and by the end of the 3rd, he was going nowhere. Keep in mind, this was also a modded Civic Si. A car that only a Gti could stand up against normaly and would spank our cars with regular mods. The other day I had some older guy in his Mercedes try and race me too and you wanna know what happend? I blew his doors in haha. Coulda been one of the 4 cyl. ones cause Im not sure what kind it was but it was pretty quick. You do the math and tell me how this was possible if my car isnt making how much power the dyno says. :beer: Cheers


good kills.those new Si`s and rsx type s are fast from a highway roll but off the line are slow.they just have no torque.put a hill infront of them and the just give up.lol.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I like racing, have one set up with a tC this week. I want this mani so bad it hurts. im seeing alot of +09 talk and i want to make sure my 07 is compatible. also i have a short ram (pflo) am i good as far as my intake mating up? should be right?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah your short ram should still work with the Mani but youll prolly have to get the smallest filter possible on it to make it fit. You can prolly alter yours more so then I could tho because its made of silicone and not metal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

KyleLaughs said:


> I like racing, have one set up with a tC this week. I want this mani so bad it hurts. im seeing alot of +09 talk and i want to make sure my 07 is compatible. also i have a short ram (pflo) am i good as far as my intake mating up? should be right?


'07 is 100% compatible


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I want this, someone buy my wheels! :wave:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I am contemplating cashing out a few stocks for this...

How many are left? Will any more be created after this batch?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

H3LVTCA said:


> I am contemplating cashing out a few stocks for this...
> 
> How many are left? Will any more be created after this batch?


We will continue having them made its just once a batch is sold out it could be a couple months before they are made again. 

And with show/race season all but here if its something you want to have done, a couple months could be too late


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

add a water injection system and you are all set....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Dantoweed60 said:


> add a water injection system and you are all set....


??


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ??


im a little confused as well.youd get what maybe 1hp from that.

EDIT:unless maine doesnt have good gas like only 91 or something in which case i would understand


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

H3LVTCA said:


> I am contemplating cashing out a few stocks for this...
> 
> How many are left? Will any more be created after this batch?


Haha I saw your post and laughed cause I actually cashed out the rest of my stocks and mutual funds to get the money for mine. I have to say it was well worth it and if you really wanna commit to makin your car fast, then Id go for it. Best money I ever spent on my car, hands down.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Best money I ever spent on my car, hands down.


 Might I ask what you paid to have it installed, and how long it took the shop to do it?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Sure wish I had the available cash to throw this on my Jetta with the turbo kit I already have...


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

darkk said:


> Sure wish I had the available cash to throw this on my Jetta with the turbo kit I already have...


This plus a turbo kit has to be crazy! I would love to see that!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

H3LVTCA said:


> Might I ask what you paid to have it installed, and how long it took the shop to do it?


Welll, I believe it was around 600 to 650 for the labor and it took them pretty much all day to install it. Keep in mind, this was one of the first prototype manis that I got and it was the first mani installed by them so they had to kinda learn as they went. Other people with this mani have installed it themselves and took only 3 to 4 hours, I just didnt wanna mess anything up on my engine. Should roughly be around 4 hours to install I would think depending on where you have it done and if theyve done it before.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

H3LVTCA said:


> Might I ask what you paid to have it installed, and how long it took the shop to do it?


I'm going to install this weekend and take lots of pics. Will have a DIY written and posted hopefully to help folks out w/these types of questions soon. If you can change your oil, plugs, and rotate tires then you can install this manifold yourself. Its all just nuts and bolts, for the most part... cross your fingers for me.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kungfoojesus said:


> I'm going to install this weekend and take lots of pics. Will have a DIY written and posted hopefully to help folks out w/these types of questions soon. If you can change your oil you can install this manifold yourself. Its all just nuts and bolts, for the most part... cross your fingers for me.


:thumbup::thumbup: I look forward to the results!


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the EVO 5-into-1 header on my 07, along with the "shorty" EVO CAI, among a few other small "power-adders". I would LOVE to add this intake mani to see what the overall gain would be. Is there any indication of the price coming down at all, or increased availability? And would the software take into account the other add-ons?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

angrybunny said:


> I have the EVO 5-into-1 header on my 07, along with the "shorty" EVO CAI, among a few other small "power-adders". I would LOVE to add this intake mani to see what the overall gain would be. Is there any indication of the price coming down at all, or increased availability? And would the software take into account the other add-ons?


No plans on the price coming down anytime soon.

It is currentl available so thats not an issue

Software will work fine with those bolt on parts(as far as tune/drivablility, can't gaurentee fitment with intake as I have not tried it personally yet)


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

As soon as my tax refund check arrives, I will be purchasing this. Hopefully there will still be one available whenever that is...


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

Can the tune be customized for a car's specific add-ons? And how is the tune performed, send out the ECU/take the car somewhere/use a flash-loader?


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sad to be asking really, but what gains if any would we feel with an auto tippy. Since they seem to be set on shifting at 5700ish rpms.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they shift at 6150.

i know.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm really considering selling my wheels to buy one of these and a turbo tune...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm really considering selling my wheels to buy one of these and a turbo tune...


"like"!!!!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

In the works of making a deal on these. I may be back on the audi wheels...


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a little clarification. In the dyno posted by Jeff, does the stock run have a stock manifold or is it the new manifold? I'm confused because if the dyno was a purely stock car, it doesn't show any gain over stock until ~5200 rpm. Is that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

dmb6202 said:


> I'm looking for a little clarification. In the dyno posted by Jeff, does the stock run have a stock manifold or is it the new manifold? I'm confused because if the dyno was a purely stock car, it doesn't show any gain over stock until ~5200 rpm. Is that right?


It was a purely stock car but there are plenty of gains also below 3500rpm 

If you look there are gains of 5-10whp and 10-20wtq


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's another dyno for comparison. Mustang dynos are the standard for tuning dynos but Dynojet are more common for before after comparisons in the aftermarket.


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, that's very helpful. I hadn't noticed the gains in the lower rpm range, but I do now.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here's another dyno for comparison. Mustang dynos are the standard for tuning dynos but Dynojet are more common for before after comparisons in the aftermarket.


Vtec kicked in at 5250 yo. Lol but seriously Thats a huge spike of power at 5250


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah man, when I hit "VWtec" in my car its all like  WWWWEEEEERRRRRRRRR! I be out mang! HAHAHAHA sorry couldnt help it.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

if anyone wants to sell the stock intake manifold, pm me, i need one


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

tay272 said:


> For all you naysayers and doubters, heres alittle "real world" experience from myself. I had some kid in a newer Civic Si coupe thinkin he was gonna race me one day and lets just say he didnt realize what he was racing against. By the end of 2nd gear I was already pullin on him alittle and by the end of the 3rd, he was going nowhere. Keep in mind, this was also a modded Civic Si. A car that only a Gti could stand up against normaly and would spank our cars with regular mods. The other day I had some older guy in his Mercedes try and race me too and you wanna know what happend? I blew his doors in haha. Coulda been one of the 4 cyl. ones cause Im not sure what kind it was but it was pretty quick. You do the math and tell me how this was possible if my car isnt making how much power the dyno says. :beer: Cheers



i wonder what if you race a stock GTi ? hp will be similar.... if the dyno is true, a 2.5L should able to take stock GTi with ease.... or even just dead even is good...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

True but to be fair the Civic Si coupe does not respond well to mods near as well as the K20A2 or the K20z1(I think the Si has the K20z3). However regardless that's an amazing gain in power. I'd love to see what cams would do in combo with that mani and some real engine management.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to see a video of a pull. i like the sound of the 2.5 and want to see how the mani changes it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> I want to see a video of a pull. i like the sound of the 2.5 and want to see how the mani changes it.


I don't have a tune yet so I don't know how it sounds above 6500rpm yet but it has been turning heads. The manifold makes as much of a difference in sound as my BSH intake did. Combine them both and it sounds pretty mean. Above 5500rpm or so it really starts to scream. Oh I can hear my throttle body whistle constantly now at a lot of dif rpm, whistles pretty loud for an NA motor. Based on my limited experience w/this sort of thing on vw 4 valve motors, I'd say over all the stock manifold is pretty restrictive compared to this one.

The motor is a lot rev happier now, it pulls harder and harder every bit of the way above 6000rpm like a bat out of heck on stock tuning, a real tease of what is to come w/proper tuning. It idles smoother and revs faster/easier now too. On stock tuning though there is a real hiccup when you give it a go w/an abrupt downshift to third on the highway or something like that. Other than the downshift hiccup, throttle response is amazing now.

So far, no cel at all no problems at all, plenty of sound, not much else on stock tuning its pretty limited apparently. Car still drives great, at partial throttle actually much faster now, but needs some help elsewhere especially at wide open throttle.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

God damn! I'm out of vortex for couple of months and i see this on my return! 

I remember when people were saying this engine had no potencial NA and could not break 200whp unless you go turbo.

I'm glad you guys proved them wrong. This is great!!

so 194whp is about 220 crank hp. I can't imagine with some good cams, port polished head, etc..

250 crank hp should be achievable. even easier with standalone.

I remember when we used to say that the 2.5 was half gallardo engine lol 

Its almost true


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

tchilds said:


> I don't have a tune yet so I don't know how it sounds above 6500rpm yet but it has been turning heads. The manifold makes as much of a difference in sound as my BSH intake did. Combine them both and it sounds pretty mean. Above 5500rpm or so it really starts to scream. Oh I can hear my throttle body whistle constantly now at a lot of dif rpm, whistles pretty loud for an NA motor. Based on my limited experience w/this sort of thing on vw 4 valve motors, I'd say over all the stock manifold is pretty restrictive compared to this one.
> 
> The motor is a lot rev happier now, it pulls harder and harder every bit of the way above 6000rpm like a bat out of heck on stock tuning, a real tease of what is to come w/proper tuning. It idles smoother and revs faster/easier now too. On stock tuning though there is a real hiccup when you give it a go w/an abrupt downshift to third on the highway or something like that. Other than the downshift hiccup, throttle response is amazing now.
> 
> So far, no cel at all no problems at all, plenty of sound, not much else on stock tuning its pretty limited apparently. Car still drives great, at partial throttle actually much faster now, but needs some help elsewhere especially at wide open throttle.



Oh man, I REALLY want one of these now after your description! 
As soon as I have the money...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

1. I think my car could take a stock GTI now or at least be even in a race which is sayin somethin for still being an NA car. GTI is 6spd so it has an advantage there but the 5spd has pretty long gearing.
2. Deffinately get the tune for the mani. Youll make more power up top and be able to rev the engine to its peak where youll make the most power.
3. The sound the engine makes above 6000 rpms is quite nice I have to say. Another reason to get the tune!
4. This engine has always had potential and its just good to know that some companies think it does and are willing to make us parts to turn it into a beast. Cams will come out eventually I think and when they do, watch out haha. :beer:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

vento 95 GL said:


> God damn! I'm out of vortex for couple of months and i see this on my return!
> 
> I remember when people were saying this engine had no potencial NA and could not break 200whp unless you go turbo.
> 
> ...


Try 300 @ the crank NA easy w/cams, headers, and high comp pistons. Its funny this motor is going to smoke the 24v vr6 NA builds hands down, in power and a lighter car. "no potential" lol.

the head flows man, it flows! get this mani you won't regret it for na or turbo build in the future. the o-rings and bottom bolt on the flange are a mother of an install though just fyi. it didn't take me a lot of time/attempts to get it right but it was very tedious.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree, with all those mods 300 might be attainable. Id love to do exactly what you mentioned, just dont got the cash right now for that kinda serious work to be done. Hopefully in the future but for now the mani is keeping me entertained. Ill be having some BSH mounts going in next week tho, should liven the car up even more. Id say mounts are a must after you get the mani plus other supporting mods cause the motor really wants to rock now when you step on it or just let off the gas. You should look into it.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

KyleLaughs said:


> I want to see a video of a pull. i like the sound of the 2.5 and want to see how the mani changes it.


Go on youtube and search for MKV Rabbit 3rd gear pull. Should give you an idea of the sound even tho its not that loud on the camera. Check out my other 2 vids, those have alot better sound quality.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Go on youtube and search for MKV Rabbit 3rd gear pull. Should give you an idea of the sound even tho its not that loud on the camera. Check out my other 2 vids, those have alot better sound quality.


i actually looked them up at work. Very very impressed. its truly does scream. as soon as i have the moneyz or the price drops, im getting one. What have you seen in the way of fuel economy?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

tchilds said:


> Its funny this motor is going to smoke the 24v vr6 NA builds hands down.




Its funny how you state things as fact that haven't been done yet.

Do it...then talk.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

can anyone emebed the video? i cant find it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> Try 300 @ the crank NA easy w/cams, headers, and high comp pistons. Its funny this motor is going to smoke the 24v vr6 NA builds hands down, in power and a lighter car. "no potential" lol.
> 
> the head flows man, it flows! get this mani you won't regret it for na or turbo build in the future. the o-rings and bottom bolt on the flange are a mother of an install though just fyi. it didn't take me a lot of time/attempts to get it right but it was very tedious.


Your statement is feasable if the said vr6 is stock... But not if it has the same mods.... Also who leaves there vr6's n/a for long anyways other than show queens


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh both motors are great 4 valve vw's. was just comparing the two saying the 2.5 has potential and what not, even pitted against a 2.8 or 3.2. my bad not trying to trash this productive thread with stupid chatter about bmw's and 4 valves... my point is it ain't no 2.slow in a 3300lb mk4... since that is basically what this motor replaced.

this motor def has potential though and for turbo or na this intake manifold is a great place to start! even w/out a tune its an over all improvement to my mafless 09 2.5! can't wait for a tune!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThnderBuny27?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/XWlC3G3IhRo


thygreyt said:


> can anyone emebed the video? i cant find it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

tay272 said:


> I agree, with all those mods 300 might be attainable. Id love to do exactly what you mentioned, just dont got the cash right now for that kinda serious work to be done. Hopefully in the future but for now the mani is keeping me entertained. Ill be having some BSH mounts going in next week tho, should liven the car up even more. Id say mounts are a must after you get the mani plus other supporting mods cause the motor really wants to rock now when you step on it or just let off the gas. You should look into it.


agreed, i've even noticed this w/out a tune running my SRI. the snappier throttle response and nearly instant power drop off when lifting on the gas is a bit much for the stock motor mounts. even with my upgraded bushing insert, the motor still rocks really freaking hard when lifting. definitely a lot of torque to get to the ground w/some good mounts running this SRI will be my next step after tuning.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have all 3 mounts, and the car feels solid, and connected on every shift...  love it.

Hopefully soon I'll get one of this manis and see how it all feels!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

tay272 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ThnderBuny27?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/XWlC3G3IhRo



Thats as smooth as butter! 

Do want


----------



## selfatvi (Aug 13, 2003)

im interested in the manifold but wonder if there are any other software choices? I am currently running REVO and would hate to buy software all over again to run this.

??


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, your pretty much stuck with UM or C2. Not sure if C2s is available to the public yet tho but if you contact them, they can prolly tell you. Itll work with Revo but it would be better with the custom mani software.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty sure Unitronic is in the works on mani software too. Don't quote me on this but they did mention it a little while ago on FB.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

selfatvi said:


> im interested in the manifold but wonder if there are any other software choices? I am currently running REVO and would hate to buy software all over again to run this.
> 
> ??





lessthanalex said:


> Pretty sure Unitronic is in the works on mani software too. Don't quote me on this but they did mention it a little while ago on FB.


 1.) Ditch REVO.. Terrible 
2.) I doubt UNI is going to actually do it. They may just say the stage 2 helps, like their dsg flash deletes autoupshift but it doesnt!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Pretty sure Unitronic is in the works on mani software too. Don't quote me on this but they did mention it a little while ago on FB.


as of right now, they are testing and developing.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting to see what they bring to the table. Personally the decision will come down to price. I'd love it if EJ brought their SRI back, just to give everyone some choice. But I'm loving that the 2.5 is gettin some mad love recently


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Just to update I currently have one left and are no longer on sale, this post was from 2 1/2 months ago


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Will there be any available around September? Will definitely buy one! Anticipating a lot of monies:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Will there be any available around September? Will definitely buy one! Anticipating a lot of monies:thumbup:


At that time your going to be better off going with c2's quickflow sri :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> At that time your going to be better off going with c2's quickflow sri :thumbup:



Bah....yea....but hell I like rare parts...maybe someone will have one up for sale by that time. Im still looking at this mani with a eurojet valve cover..mmmmmm


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The UM mani isnt rare? You can have H.E.P make one for you, plus other retailers have them :beer: I really want the EuroJet mani but I'm s.o.l didnt even have the car when those were sold. I have a feeling the c2 will look better with the EJ VC


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah..once i seent he EJ VC...oh man I almost sold myself on craigslist to buy one.:beer: I dunno...Im broke at the moment and can only window shop for engine parts. I guess once September is here, hopefully I can get my hands on a mani....thats if i dont end up bagging the car...doubt it since ECS shipping rates are ridiculous


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The UM mani isnt rare? You can have H.E.P make one for you, plus other retailers have them :beer: I really want the EuroJet mani but I'm s.o.l didnt even have the car when those were sold. I have a feeling the c2 will look better with the EJ VC


You can not buy the UM manifold from HEP it must be bought through one of UM's distributors. The C2 manifold I believe is similar, but those who know the history of them and UM know the UM is the newest and revised version of things so why wouldn't you go with UM?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You can not buy the UM manifold from HEP it must be bought through one of UM's distributors...


So this manifold will indeed be around in September?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can not buy the UM manifold from HEP it must be bought through one of UM's distributors. The C2 manifold I believe is similar, but those who know the history of them and UM know the UM is the newest and revised version of things so why wouldn't you go with UM?


The c2 isnt even out yet.... I know the short history of the UM mani very well, it is a tremendous product, but the Quickflow will be just as efficient if not better than the UM. Just telling him there soon will be other options and wont have to wait around. Or he can because I cant see these selling for 1300 when c2 comes out :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> So this manifold will indeed be around in September?


Im sure there are some available now, from other dealers. The OP had a deal on them and sold them out, other dealers have to have them but you'll pay retail


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Im sure there are some available now, from other dealers. The OP had a deal on them and sold them out, other dealers have to have them but you'll pay retail



I think ill be fine with that.....i cant wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Im sure there are some available now, from other dealers. The OP had a deal on them and sold them out, other dealers have to have them but you'll pay retail


Other dealers do not have them currently, Jeff had one left which i just got from him, so there is only 1 available. 

They will always be made again its just once they are sold it will be a number of weeks to get more produced.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Other dealers do not have them currently, Jeff had one left which i just got from him, so there is only 1 available.
> 
> They will always be made again its just once they are sold it will be a number of weeks to get more produced.


Good to know :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I get the SRI made in batches. Based on the rate at which they sell, my current method works fine.

I have had 3 units on the shelf for ~8+ weeks.
Tom sold one this past week.
UM gave one to Bluewater for the Rabbit Race car sponsorship.

I have one unit ready to ship.


I am sure others are now making similar products. The UM 5 Cyl. SRI is the only proven unit.
(yes its made by HEP, but it is a UM product)
We have pics and dyno charts and actual custom cars with repeat results, not 'my friends car made xxx whp' internet postings.

If you want any info just ask.

-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Three days after ordering I had this beautiful piece of work in my possession.

No hype, No bs.... just an amazing mani

:thumbup: UM/ APtuning


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

aquino said:


> Three days after ordering I had this beautiful piece of work in my possession.
> 
> No hype, No bs.... just an amazing mani
> 
> :thumbup: UM/ APtuning



x2 Jeff/UM are the real deal. Can't speak more highly of any tuner. I can only assume that he wouldn't be associated with APTuning if they were anything other than good.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question or has already been answered but would this manifold fit on a mk6 golf 2.5? I realize the software isn't there yet, but i am hoping this is something i could look at adding sometime in the future.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Negesh said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question or has already been answered but would this manifold fit on a mk6 golf 2.5? I realize the software isn't there yet, but i am hoping this is something i could look at adding sometime in the future.


It's not a stupid question at all. There is no reason that this manifold won't bolt up to the 2.5L in the Mk6 since the engine codes are the same. The differences are in the ECM, engine wiring harness and MAF (lack of) on the Mk6. Thus as you say, software support is the issue today. But UM/Jeff will have us covered very soon on software for the MED17 ECM. I'm Mk6 myself, so I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Negesh said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question or has already been answered but would this manifold fit on a mk6 golf 2.5? I realize the software isn't there yet, but i am hoping this is something i could look at adding sometime in the future.


Tchilds bolted one up to a mk6 2.5 in his 09 mk5. No maf. Check out his thread. If anything it fits easier because he made the old cai fit with just a hacksaw.

There could be and probably are a lot of changes though. It probably bolts up but no garuntee the wiring harness and stuff isn't different. Check out tchilds thread and see if you see anything majorly out of place compared to the pics.


----------



## kirbz09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Man I've been dreaming about this SRI for a while now. Unfortunately I dont have the money right now. If anyone wants to donate to my "UM SRI Fund" that would be awesome! Dont hesitate to PM me about it! hahaha :laugh::laugh:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Best investment I've made for my 2.5L.... so far. Piecing together my FI system now. opcorn:


----------

